# Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?



## Jules (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bei meinem Teichbecken stört mich der schwarze Rand..
Was kann man machen damit der natürlicher aussieht und eben nicht mehr so auffällt?
Würde mich über Tipps freuen.  

LG


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*

Hi Jules,

ich komme natürlich in Versuchung einfach zu sagen "grün anstreichen" 
So wie es aussieht handelt es sich hier wohl um eine eingegrabene Maurerbalge ?? oder ?
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier nur zwei "ernsthaftere" Möglichkeiten. 
1. Steinplatten auf die Ränder legen und mit den anderen Steinen integrieren.
2. Wohl die bessere Lösung rundrum mit klein bleibenden Pflanzen bepflanzen. Entweder so ein bißchen wie Uferzone beim richtigem Naturteich ausrichten (halboffener Folienschlauch mit Wasser u. Bepflanzung) oder so ne kleine Liguster- oder Buchsbaumhecke  ganz dicht an den Teichrand.
Mehr ernsthafte Möglichkeiten wirds da wohl kaum geben bedingt durch die Größe des Beckens. 
Hoffe, trotzdem etwas weitergeholfen zu haben.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*

Hallo Jules,

der Rand unseres Fertigteiches ist mit Ufermatte (von NG) abgedeckt. Das haben wir vor ca. 2 Jahren gemacht. Dann ein bißchen Ufermattensaat (auch NG) drauf und jetzt ist vom schwarzen Rand nichts mehr zu sehen. Befestigt wurde die Matte mit ein paar verstreuten Steinen. Von der Matte ist inzwischen auch kaum noch etwas zu sehen. Fast alles ist bewachsen.

Gruß Blumenelse


----------



## thias (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jules,
> 
> der Rand unseres Fertigteiches ist mit Ufermatte (von NG) abgedeckt. Das haben wir vor ca. 2 Jahren gemacht. Dann ein bißchen Ufermattensaat (auch NG) drauf und jetzt ist vom schwarzen Rand nichts mehr zu sehen. Befestigt wurde die Matte mit ein paar verstreuten Steinen. Von der Matte ist inzwischen auch kaum noch etwas zu sehen. Fast alles ist bewachsen.
> 
> Gruß Blumenelse


 
... dazu muss aber unbedingt ergänzt werden, dass die Ufermatte das Wasser aus dem Teich saugt...
Also darauf achten, wo diese endet. Zwischen großen Kieseln eingeklemmt mag dies noch gehen, auf keinen Fall darf die Matte im Sand oder Erde enden oder die Pflanzen vom "Festland" darauf wuchern, denn dann wird der Teich bald leer sein. Im Prinzip muss also noch eine Saugsperre dahinter, was sich ohne Folie schlecht macht  .

Wie man den Rand noch kaschieren kann:

Trittsteine aufgelegt
den Kies etwas höher gezogen
mit Holz (Wurzeln, Stämmen etc.) abgedeckt


----------



## Plätscher (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*

Hallo Jules,
wir haben einen kleinen Balkonteich für meine Freundin gebaut. Der Plastikrand wurde mit einer Heißklebepistole mit Rindenstücken verkleidet. Geht schnell, sieht gut aus und ist einfach, wenns weggammelt zui reparieren

 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Silke (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*

Hallo,
bepflanze das Beet außen rum und dann warte ab...
Irgendwann könnte es dann so aussehen:


----------



## Manu79 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*

Hi Jules, 

du könntest auch Kokosmatte nehmen und diese mit einem __ Moos bepflanzen.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*

Hallo Jules,

Du kannst den rand am besten mit __ efeu oder "Steirosen" bepflanzen,beide sind extrem robust und wachsen ziemlich schnell.Vorteilig wäre aber die Steinrose,weil sie rasch und dicht wächst.Schön Blühen tu sie auch


----------



## onkellade (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wie Rand bei Teichbecken verschönern?*

Hallo Jules,

wir haben das gleiche Problem mit dem unschönen Plastikrand. Wie hast Du es denn jetzt gelöst?


----------

